# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  بوابة العلوم والراضيات .. للمناهج المطورة ~

## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~

موقع جميل لتسهيل المناهج المتطورة لمادتي [ العلوم والرياضيات ] !~

جميع المراحل 

تفضلوآ :

http://ksa.obeikaneducation.com/ar/home

موفقين

----------

ليلاس (10-07-2010), 

مضراوي (10-07-2010), 

الفراش الفاطمي (10-07-2010), 

صفآء الروح (10-08-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو روحوا عليش شغلات جهنمية 
جاء في وقته 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

طرح مفيد للي منهجهم مطور
يسلمو خيتو رووح ع الطرح 
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## ليلاس

* ـآلسسلآم عليكم .."*

*موقع رهييييب ..*

*مشكوورة يـــ الغآلية ..*

*ع الطرح المفيد و القيم ..*

*يعطيك العآفية ..~*

*موفقة .."*

----------


## مضراوي

والله موقع غير شكل ..
تسلمين ع الطرح الرائع ..
تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مشكورة غناتي رووح على الرابط*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي**دمتي بخير*

----------

